# aden tugs



## gordonclark (Jan 19, 2006)

Does anyone have any anecdotes or photos of the Aden Refinery Tugs, especially the BP Guard and the BP Warden, these were the pre-independance tugs (1966), my dad was an engineer on them....


----------



## John_F (May 12, 2005)

*BP Guard*

Gordon,
Photo of BP Guard attached under her original name of Farahmand. She was launched in May 1950 by Ferguson Bros of Glasgow for BTC & completed in August of that year. In 1955 BP renamed her BP Guard. In 1975 BP sold her to Gulf Shipping Co. of Iran & she was renamed Farrokh. She was removed from Lloyds register in 1998 as her "continued existence was in doubt." 
Unfortunately, I don't have any photo of BP Warden but she was completed in 1951 by Scott & Sons, Bowling for BTC under the name of Firuzmand. She was renamed BP Warden in 1955. In 1976 she was sold to Gulf Shipping Co. of Iran & renamed Firouzmand. She was removed from Lloyds register in 1998 as her "continued existence was in doubt." 
Hope this is of some help.
Details & photo from BP Tankers: A Group Fleet History (Harvey & Solly.)
Kind regards,
John F


----------



## gordonclark (Jan 19, 2006)

*bp guard and bp warden*

many thanks for the reply, and the information, the photo is just excellent, the last time I saw these tugs and went aboard them was when I was 12!. When I have enough info I am going to do a website about them. All the best, Gordon.


----------



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

What a superb looking vessel too.!

Full of importance and character.

Rushie


----------



## Kaskazi (Sep 20, 2006)

For a photo of BP Warden, go to 
http://www.tugtalk.co.uk/images/2005/01/61612.jpg

For details, you can go to the Tugs List - follow instructions and you will load a large Access Data Base listing what is known of over 20000 tugs. Go to
http://users.skynet.be/sky42086/tugslistpage01.html and click on GET IT.


----------



## Hugh Ferguson (Sep 4, 2006)

*Aden tugs*



gordonclark said:


> Does anyone have any anecdotes or photos of the Aden Refinery Tugs, especially the BP Guard and the BP Warden, these were the pre-independance tugs (1966), my dad was an engineer on them....


 Ask Dugie, he'll know!


----------

